# Only 1 AF point working



## dlancerx (Nov 7, 2016)

I have a 700D Eos, for quite a while now. I recently found out that the bottom AF point out of the 9 is the ONLY one working well. The rest of the points doesn't focus well at al, always resulting in blurry photos. Can somebody help....?

Image attached for reference.


----------



## EIngerson (Nov 7, 2016)

Maybe clean the contacts on the lens. and in lens mount on the camera. Has it been mounted for a long time?


----------



## dlancerx (Nov 8, 2016)

Nope. The Lens is new. I have cleaned both the mounts


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm going to ask the obvious. Do you have the bottom focus point selected?


----------



## dlancerx (Nov 8, 2016)

of course. I will post pictures here to demonstrate - 
As can be seen from the two pics, pic 1 is sharp, while the other is not. Only the af point used on pic 1 can capture sharp images. the rest of the af points can't..


----------



## KmH (Nov 8, 2016)

Off to the repair shop with it.


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 8, 2016)

Your really not being clear with your answers so here it goes.
This is what I understand.
If you select single focus point bottom it will focus correctly however if you go back in and select another focus point as your single focus point it will miss focus.
If this is the case then the camera needs repairs. When taking it in demonstrate the problem.


----------



## dlancerx (Nov 10, 2016)

Thank you guys


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 10, 2016)

sounds like maybe the AF module or secondary mirror is knocked out of alignment or something like that.  
Repair shop time.


----------

